
Ask HN: Who uses Azure VM's? Would you like a free review of your costs? - ed_e_cr
I am bootstrapping a company to measure various performance metrics from cloud providers and put that data to good use.<p>I have started by focusing on the performance of Azure Virtual Machines CPUs and am looking for people who use Azure VM&#x27;s (ideally not classic but I will take what I can get!)<p>I have gathered thousands of benchmarks across each Azure region and machine type. I believe that by using that benchmark data and understanding what instances you currently use including the region, type and cpu utilization - data that we can gather from the Azure Portal today,  we can look for ways to save you money on your virtual machine usage.<p>As an example, these are the sorts of insights we are able to find:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudrac.es&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016-12-23&#x2F;Another-Look-At-Azure-Virtual-Machine-Pricing&#x2F;post.html?utm=hn<p>Is anyone interested in working with me as an early customer to prove whether this works and hopefully save you some money on your azure vm usage?<p>The worst case scenario for you is a report saying you aren&#x27;t wasting money.<p>It shouldn&#x27;t take any time other than running a script to grab the data I need from the azure portal - the data is in json so you can easily check you are happy with the data that you send to me.<p>(If Ask Hn isn&#x27;t the right forum for this I apologise!)
======
ed_e_cr
I should probably have said, my email address is in my profile!

